# did I just buy the wrong sleeve hitch?



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

Item number: 4308002226 on ebay
says GT AYP I hope I didnt buy the wrong one?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks like it will fit the GT series and Husqvarna clones. It's the older style that uses the tractor's main lift arm and ties into the mower deck lift and snow plow/dozer blade lift. There is a newer version with an independant lift handle that doesn't control the other attachments such as the deck. With any sleeve hitch you'll still want to remove the mower deck anyway as all the banging around will only knock it out of level anyway. At the modest price of $40. I'd say you got a deal! Enjoy!


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

its actuator time remember I have 9 of them to use up 

I have to get the deck off to put one on the deck lift anyways
then I will have electric deck and sleeve.


I lost this auction today a small front end loader frame
Item number: 3822453704


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

can that particular sleeve hitch accept the actuator? with out any modifications? If so, that's an awesome deal.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

this one worked out better and is heavy steel I think its 5/16 " stock, worked out good for the actuator, giving me more ajustments I can use,, lifted the tractor off the ground in the 
strong position


----------

